# &#1099;&#1093;

## Bash[DevNull]

Я вот пробитый флукбоксер и никак не могу смириться, что для моего ГУИ окружения требуеться столько софта, столько всего ненужного.....

А как дела с XFCE? Он Легкий? Шустрый? Есть ли в нем smb-fs?

----------

## tom-cat

Да, легкий

Да, шустрый 

Да, есть SMBfs - его встроенный файл менеджер умеет по сети броузиться

У меня на старом ноуте p166 mmx живет  :Smile:  и хорошо живет, между прочим  :Wink: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Слухай, а с smb-fs умеет запускать файлы (скажем мп3 в хммс загнать)?

----------

## tom-cat

Хмм, не проверял. Вечером дома посмотрю.

----------

## Zoltan

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> Я вот пробитый флукбоксер и никак не могу смириться, что для моего ГУИ окружения требуеться столько софта, столько всего ненужного.....
> 
> А как дела с XFCE? Он Легкий? Шустрый? Есть ли в нем smb-fs?

 

Пришлось мне в коммандировке поработать на P3 733Mhz 256Mb ram (поставил там gentoo, разумеется). KDE там тормозил, тогда я подумал что все равно кроме kmail ничего из KDE программ не использую, попробовал поработать в чистом gnome, чтобы qt/kde библиотеки не грузить (выбор gtk мэйлера выходит за рамки этого треда, скажу только что ни один из них мне не понравился полностью... баги). Вообщем gnome этоже еще то окружение, мало не покажется. Некоторое время поработал под fvwm2, но надоело заниматься конфигурированием, все таки там это длительный процесс пока все будет выглядеть как надо.

Короче xfce на мой взгляд самый подходящий вариант для слабых машин. Все есть, панель, window manager, центр настроек. Работает значительно быстрее чем остальные системы претендующие называться интегрированными окружениями.

----------

## tom-cat

Извини за задержку  :Embarassed: 

Проверил - не может. Мне с помощью его xffm даже подмонтировать удаленный ресурс не получилось.

Единственное, что может - это СМОТРЕТЬ на удаленные ресурсы и файлы с них копировать на локал   :Sad: 

----------

